# Dicrossus maculatus



## henkhugo (Apr 29, 2005)

Hey guys,

I'm just wondering if anyone here has got any experiance with Dicrossus maculatus? I just got my hands on 40 of them :thumb: They are in a 300L tank with my Otos and green neons...


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

Photos please. :drooling:


----------



## henkhugo (Apr 29, 2005)

something like this?


----------



## henkhugo (Apr 29, 2005)

forgot to add - taken with my canon 350d with a macro lense. sorry about the photos close to the substrate - the glass is VERY dirty


----------



## henkhugo (Apr 29, 2005)

Here's some more - somes not 100% in focus but iadded them in any case due to the detail on it....




























check the colour in the tail


----------



## Dutch Dude (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi Henkhugo,

Apistomaster (Larry W.) keeps them. They are a delicate specie as far as my knowledge goes. If you like you can send Apistomaster a PM. It might take a while before he replies becouse he does have some health issues atm. As far as I know they need clean soft water!

Ruurd


----------



## henkhugo (Apr 29, 2005)

Clean soft water is exactly what they will get..... :fish:

Our tap water comes out at the tap at PH of 8 then drops to 6 in 48 hours. lovely soft, acidic water


----------



## Dutch Dude (Sep 14, 2006)

Yep lovely soft water but it would be whise to age it so the PH will be stable. Right now the maculatus seem to be rather dull looking fish but in breeding dress they are realy very nice colored fish :thumb: Sorry if I can't be more of a help but Larry is defenately the one to ask for details.

Ruurd


----------



## henkhugo (Apr 29, 2005)

Hoi Ruurd

Thanks for the info - i'll age it as well as adding some indian almond leaves to the tank....


----------



## Dutch Dude (Sep 14, 2006)

Tannins will be a good idea and if I remember it well Larry also puts in quit some leaves for tannins.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Maculatus are not blackwater fish, they are white water!!! *Apistomaster*'s are the more common filamentosus. Filamentosus come from pH 5.3 and no measurable hardness!! Hence why they are difficult buggers.

Maculatus come from the Tapajos, Solimoes, and main Amazon so are more used to more neutral water and hardness. They also get a touch larger, are much prettier (IMO) and are pretty much a dream fish for me!! Lucky %^#(&#*@#^!^#(#*)!(#*(!!!!


----------



## henkhugo (Apr 29, 2005)

great! thanks for the info - They were cheap! like under us$1 each  :thumb:


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

I.
Hate.
You.
:x

:lol: 
:thumb:

Yours do look to be maculatus btw, but the only way to tell is once the males color up and females get into breeding colors. The males get lanceolate tails vs filamentosus' lyreate forked tail. The females' ventrals will turn yellow in maculatus, red in filamentosus.

They deffinately don't appear to be _Dicrossus sp. Red-fin_ btw!


----------



## henkhugo (Apr 29, 2005)

hehehehehehehe - hence i bought 40 of them 

I'll keep this thread updated with photos of them as they grow


----------



## Gordon C. Snelling (Apr 15, 2007)

I have 6 D. sp. Santareem, which are apparently a form of maculatus, they are with my heckle discus and doing super. When I got them they were not much larger than thhose in the pictures, but have grown well. I have one that is approaching full size and the rest are not far behind. I should be getting filamentosus today.


----------



## henkhugo (Apr 29, 2005)

What do you feed them? mine seems to be eating stuff in the tank the while time but not actually any of the flake....


----------



## henkhugo (Apr 29, 2005)

man i love my canon macro....


----------



## henkhugo (Apr 29, 2005)

short update - They have all doubled in size and seems to be doing REALLY well. they are eating a mixture of flakes, blood worm, mysis etc.... i'll post more photos later


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

henkhugo said:


> short update - They have all doubled in size and seems to be doing REALLY well. they are eating a mixture of flakes, blood worm, mysis etc.... i'll post more photos later


Well hurry up!


----------



## henkhugo (Apr 29, 2005)

1st had the feed them, then myself.... now i have to siftout the best photos


----------



## henkhugo (Apr 29, 2005)




----------



## henkhugo (Apr 29, 2005)




----------



## henkhugo (Apr 29, 2005)




----------



## lonlangione (Feb 5, 2006)

I hope for your sake I am wrong but the fish in the pictures appear to be filamentosus. D. maculatus is a higher body fish and at this size they should start showing the vertical stripping in the caudal. Also filamentosus has more black dots on it's side than maculatus. Go to google and type in both names and compare to your fish. A lot of the exporters will list checkerboards on their list as C. maculatus because they know they are more desirable than filamentosus. A friend just imported a box of 500 fish listed as maculatus and they are all filamentosus. Luckily they are cheap in that quanity.

Lonny


----------



## henkhugo (Apr 29, 2005)

i'm not 100% sure yet as they are only now developing and starting to show their colours and fin extentions.... we will have to wait and see once they get a little older


----------

